# Crinone looking darker 7dpt - should I call the clinic?



## Pollywally (May 4, 2012)

I'm worried this means my cycle has failed. My boobs don't feel sore any more or as big. I spot before AF ever since coming off the pill 4 years ago and am terrified. I'm not even supposed to test until next Monday! I've been given a diagnosis of 'unexplained' because they couldn't find out what was wrong with me and I've felt that after all this time IVF is my only hope. 

I've been given 8% Crinone to take every night - we spent about £5k of our own money on this cycle and I'm so worried that my progesterone levels might be plummeting and that the cycle won't work. What do I do? My clinic closes at 4pm and I am starting to panic its all over


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

I can only reassure you on the boobs. My boobs barely changed through ivf even when on crinone. I'm now 13 weeks pg and had literally no change still!  

As for spotting, can your clinic do blood tests to check level?


----------



## Hopeful thinking 1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Polly, how have things progressed?  Unfortunately the same thing happened to me last week.  10pt I started to get brownish stuff coming out TMI but it was in largish clumps it was really horrible and I want expecting it at all the clinic never told me to expect this.  Unfortunately I didn't get a positive result with AF making her appearance that night.  I phoned the clinic the following day as I was so convinced it hadn't worked but they insisted that I continued taking the crinone and test 4 days later.  Unfortunately it didn't work for us this time.  I really hope that it was just implantation for you and you have a more sucessful outcome.

Hopeful


----------



## Pollywally (May 4, 2012)

Hi Hopeful,

Thanks for your reply. I'm so sorry you got your AF. Are you planning to do another cycle this year? Its so hard isn't it?
AFM I havent noticed any more darkness in the Crinone since that day however I'm not feeling overly hopeful. I haven't got any major symptoms - boobs hurt a bit and I have had some bloating. I get the odd twinge every now and then but again, nothing major. I haven't had any nausea etc. I did get pregnant a couple of years ago (which ended in a MC) and I remember even before I tested my boobs got massive and really painful over night. I even got the metallic taste in my mouth. I haven't got those sorts of symptoms now which is what has made me think it hasn't worked. 

Infertility is so cruel isn't it. I wish you all the very best for the future and hope you get your BFP soon. Take care x


----------



## Blaggy (Aug 6, 2012)

TMI post warning!

Polly, I also had darker discharge at various points in my 2ww on the crinone gels. It was brown ish and occasionally also flecks of red. Needless to say I panicked and felt devastated. Did LOADS of googling (I'm guessing I'm not the first to google obsessively through ivf right?) and I read that loaaads of people experienced this. The crinone is peach coloured to begin with (cruel design or what?) and apparently it can irritate the cervix and cause a bit of bleeding. I also read that the cervix is extra sensitive and more prone to this.
I got my bfp a few days after all that and the crinone doesnt seem to have caused too much irritation since. Either that or it was implantation...
Either way good luck to you, did anyone tell you to walk ariund for 10-15 mins directly after inserting it to help your body absorb it and i find this also reduces the pritt stick gunk after effects.
Wish you the best


----------

